# Nail trimming



## Lloydarcher (Dec 23, 2010)

I'm having a super tough time trying to do this. It's my second time doing it now. The first time there was a little struggle and she gave in, but now there is just no way to get near a nail. I have tried after a foot bath, once she wakes up, giving her treats to stay still. But nothing is working and they need trimming.

Any and all tips would be extremely helpful


----------



## Kristie (Jan 4, 2011)

there are two things i do.
1: hold your hedgie in your palm and let it's feet dangle. touch them a few times so he/she knows you're there.
2: hold her/him up against your chest. mine usually realizes that i have her held and she's not going anywhere.

i've seen people do it while they are in the bath (can't ball up in water), or even have someone else hold them while you trim them. it's a real pain, but if it comes down to it, just trim as many as you can. and try again the next day. doing one each day is better than not at all.


----------



## Nebular (Dec 28, 2010)

Trimming nails with Norman is a constant battle. If the little bugger would just cooperate, it would take all of a minute instead of the incredibly long ordeal he makes of it if he knows it's coming.

I started petting his feet since the day I brought him home to get him used to having them touched, knowing full well these days would come. I now wait until he's snuggled into my shirt and drowsy, usually with a foot or two poking out from beneath him. I use the opportunity to slowly pull a foot a little farther out, then clip what I can. He's usually more willing to go through with it in his little drowsy state since he's comfortable with having his feet touched. I just have to make quick work of it before he decides he's had enough or wants to change sleeping positions.

Do what you can when you can is what I've learned, and savor the small victories! :lol:


----------



## HedgehogsAnonymous (Dec 30, 2010)

Whiskey is the only one I can actually hold in one hand and attempt to trim with the other. Rum is a grouch and there has to be water present in order for me to trim his nails---I usually put a little in and let him wander around and then I start going for his feet. Gin, I would like to believe that if I could hold him in one hand then I'd be able to trim him as I do Whiskey, but he's too big, so if I can't finagle a foot out while he's hanging out with me, I put him in water as well. 

Water works miracles on even the grumpiest of hedgies  

There's a lot of videos on youtube showing how to trim nails as well


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

After trying every feasible nail trimming system, I usually end up doing exactly what Nebular does...aaaaaaall freaking afternoon sometimes....just to trim one nail...and with much less cooperation... :roll: Snarf is on to me - sees the clippers and knows what's coming.

Just keep trying...as Kristie said: triming one is better than none.


----------



## HedgehogsAnonymous (Dec 30, 2010)

MissC said:


> After trying every feasible nail trimming system, I usually end up doing exactly what Nebular does...aaaaaaall freaking afternoon sometimes....just to trim one nail...and with much less cooperation... :roll: Snarf is on to me - sees the clippers and knows what's coming.
> 
> Just keep trying...as Kristie said: triming one is better than none.


My favorite is when I get 3 paws done and the one with the worst looking nails is impossible to get ahold of--Rum likes to torture me.

I also try really hard to make sure I'm not trimming nails every time I bring them out, I don't want them associating mommy-time with the dreaded mani-pedi's


----------



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

Herc and I have a deal...I put him in water in the sink, then give him a mealie. While he's eating the mealie, he's usually so distracted I can do 2 or 3 nails before he even notices what's going on. Although this way can backfire. The other day, I gave him about 10 mealies and he let me do all 4 feet! :lol:


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

If you don't have any success in the first minute or two at the very most, give up and try again another time. Spending "aaaaaaall freaking afternoon" only ends up with a very frustrated hedgehog and human and it will be that much more difficult the next time you try. 

Try for the worst nails first so if you are successful, the worst are done and the others can wait for another time.


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

"aaaaaaall freaking afternoon" was actually cuddle time interspersed with an occasional nail trim attempt...I should have s'plained myself better.  

I also forgot to mention I have the same concerns as HedgehogsAnon...I want him to enjoy cuddling and don't want him to think every time I pick him up I'm going to try to trim his nails - there's a verrrry delicate balance here. :lol: 

I usually wait until a foot sticks out...then SNIP!...Snarf wakes up...looks around like "Did you hear that?"...then falls back to sleep. Course, waiting for a foot to poke out does make it take "aaaaaall freaking afternoon" :lol:


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Nancy said:


> Spending "aaaaaaall freaking afternoon" only ends up with a very frustrated hedgehog and human and it will be that much more difficult the next time you try


 :lol: no way could i take "aaaaaaaall freaking afternoon" to trim a few nails :shock: i'm already spread to thin as it is!


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

LarryT said:


> :lol: no way could i take "aaaaaaaall freaking afternoon" to trim a few nails :shock: i'm already spread to thin as it is!


Not working. LOTS o' time on my hands. Poor, poor Snarf... :roll:


----------

